# Cooking and Recipes



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

I look at this way, a real man knows how to cook! 

I love cooking. I like using old recipes or sometimes just making my own up as I go.

This thread is for you to post recipes and what not that you have cooked, include pictures. No crap like Macaroni and Cheese either....REAL FOOD!

I will post my roast that I am making today when I am finished with it and tell you how it went. I am making it up as I go and not going by a recipe.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 30, 2006)

my grandmother was the best chef at the best university in the country

I'll look for her recipes in a while
I love cooking


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my roast is in the oven. Damn it smells good. I will post pictures and how I made it afterwards.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my Roast turned out perfect. The only think I could do better next time is possibly use a bit more salt.

Here is the recepie. This is what I made for 2 people and ofcourse we did not eat it all so vary the recepie for how ever many you are making.

Beef, Roast: 2.5lb
2/3 Cup Liquid Hickory Smoke
2 Cellery stalks (I guess that is what you call it in english)
1 Cup Water
Garlic Cloves
1 Large Onion
1 Cup Beef Broth

First take the roast out and put in a plastic bag and put the 2/3 Cup Liquid Hickory smoke in the bag with 1 Cup of Water. Seal up the bag and put in the frigerater for about 20 minutes. Preheat oven to 350 F. Take a few cloves of garlic and cut them into stips. Take a few cloves of Garlic and dice them up in finely chopped pieces. Cut onion into small rings.

After the meat has sat in the fridge for about 20 minutes remove the meat and cut tiny slits at varying depths into the meat at various lacations throughout the meat and place a strips of garlic into the slits and close the slits up. Spread salt and the finely chopped garlic all around the meat. Place the meat into a roasting pan or pot and pour the beef broth into the pan. Place the 2 cellery stalks into the broth and throw in the small onion rings over the meat and into the broth.

Cover the pan and put in oven. Roast for about 50 minutes to 1 hour, depending on how done you want the meat. My wife does not like her meat medium rare like I do, so I cooked it for about 1 hour and it was done through the way she likes it. Let the roast stand outside of the oven for about 10 to 15 minutes to let the juices redistribute through the meat before carving.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2006)

Making my mouth water....


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Well since my is gone to the US I had to learn to cook for my self and have made a Eisbein and it was so great I ate it all at once and patato salad. Also precooked pork rib wich I had in the oven. I will post some of my recipes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

Come on precooked rib Henk. You got to get them fresh and make them over a grill with real BBQ sauce!

I cant wait to post my Prime Rib that I am making on Saturday next week. You will love it!


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Well my mom bought a lot of meat for me, well I almost only eat meat and I also have lamb rib and so Texan Steak in the fridge which I will Braai/BBQ as soon as I get some wood.

They call it precooked, but it is smoked rib that has been steamed half cocked and thus quick to cook and they come with a nice sauce. I will buy some fresh meat soon and that is the best. Cant wait Adler.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

The best way to make ribs is to boil them first. Then put them on the grill and slowly cook them and spread BBQ sauce om them.

Also use Charcoal not wood. The charcoal helps flavor the meat more, unless you are using Hickory wood or something. I use Charcoal and then put wet Jack Daniels wood chips on the coal for a nice Jack Daniels whisky smoked flavor.


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

I use sekelbos wood and the charcoal here makes the meat taste like petrol. Thanks Adler will try that.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)

That sucks you need to get a hold of some good matchlight charcoal. See if you can get it online. Maybe from www.netgrocer.com


----------



## Henk (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok will try that thanks Adler.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Dude, Chris, those ribs at Rock im Park. Best I've ever had.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2006)

Those were pre cooked though. I did not have time to get fresh ribs and boil them and what not.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 31, 2006)

Oh well, they were still gorgeous.


----------



## Matt308 (Jul 31, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Beef, Roast: 2.5lb
> 2/3 Cup Liquid Hickory Smoke
> 2 Cellery stalks (I guess that is what you call it in english)
> 1 Cup Water
> ...



Holy $#@! that's alot of Liquid Smoke. A teaspoon of that crap will make a anything taste like a forest fire. Are we talking about the same stuff? Comes in a little brown bottle with clear liquid that tastes like my barbecue grill smells?


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 31, 2006)

On-time topic! It is my week of 'remote office' in Atlanta and this is the only time I have time to cook something. 

Risotto coi Funghi (Risotto with mushrooms)

This is a version more 'calorie-conscious' than the original 'risotto milanese' recipe

Ingredients for 2-3 servings

-Salt
-Extra virgin Olive oil 
1 big white onion
1 cup beef broth
1 sapphron tea-bag 
1 bottle of white dry wine (i.e. riesling)
50 grams of butter
100 grams of ground Parmigiano
4-5 fistful of rice
Try to find 'Arborio' type, or at least some big-grain type declared for risotto. Small grain rice as used in Chinese cooking won't work well

Mushrooms: here it gets picky:
1/2 box of dried Porcini mushrooms (you can find decent dried porcini at Publix), don't attempt to use those tasteless champignons or white mushrooms: better change type of risotto (for instance replace mushrooms with green asparagus)
Of course, if you can have fresh porcini use them ad libitum!
A good substitute for porcini is Finferli (pfefferling in German, don't know the English name)

Pottery 
1 casserole about 8-10" wide and 2" tall
1 wooden spoon


Preparation
1 - put the dried porcini in a cup with tepid water, just enough to cover the mushrooms
2 - pour olive oil in the casserole (1/4 inch) and warm at low-mid fire
3 - chop the onion in very small pieces
4 - when oil is hot (don't let it boil) drop the chopped onion in the casserole
A good hint is the oil is ready when it start 'smoking'
5 - let the onion toast in the oil until it gets 'blonde' stirring with the spoon if necessary
6 - Add the rice and brisk-up the flame - ALWAYS keep stirring gently!
7 - keep the rice moist with the liquid you have prepared, alternating a pour of wine and one of beef broth. Add salt according to your taste but moderately (remember that broth is already salty)
8 - After the first run of wine and broth, add the saffron
9 - After a couple more runs add the mushrooms (you may add their water too)
10 - Continue until the rice is 'al dente', that is that when you taste a grain it feels 'almost crunchy but not undercooked'
This is the most subjective and difficult part, cause there is no better definition for 'al dente'

11 - when your rice is 'al dente' resist the temptation to 'finish off' the remaining broth or wine (it would only screw the risotto) and:

12 - trim back the flame and add the butter, stirring gently until is completely melted (this give the 'velvety look and taste')

13 - add the ground parmigiano, stir again 30" to distribute evenly

14 - serve (with a good red wine)


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 31, 2006)

Porcini mushrooms cost a fortune 20gms or .75 of an ounce for 4-5 dollars what about portobellinis or creminis


----------



## Parmigiano (Jul 31, 2006)

I think 'portobellini' is 'agariscus bisporus' that is called 'prataioli' (field mushroom) in Italy, white cap that turns brown when mature.

In my opinion their taste is too 'fair' for a risotto.
The stuff must taste of mushrooms, but rice should be the king:mushrooms should be a small amount compared to rice. It is the rice that must taste like mushrooms, absorbing the aroma in the preparation. We need mushrooms with strong taste for it.

A box of 28 grams of dried porcini is about $4 at Publix (the only grocery shop that I know over here), is not cheap but affordable: they are enough for 2 risotto for 2-3 people, that is 50 cents per person (or 1 risotto for 6: amazed by my skills in math?  ) 

I see a better death for portobellini on a simple pizza, maybe just tomato and mozzarella: fresh, thinly sliced (like a salami slice) and added to cover the pizza when is 3/4 baked (otherwise they would burn).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 1, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Holy $#@! that's alot of Liquid Smoke. A teaspoon of that crap will make a anything taste like a forest fire. Are we talking about the same stuff? Comes in a little brown bottle with clear liquid that tastes like my barbecue grill smells?



Um I dont know if it is the same stuff or not. The stuff I use is a golden brown liquid not a clear liquid. It makes your meat taste like good smoked meat. It may seem like a lot of liquid smoke but it is also diluted with water. The reason that there is so much is because it sort of makes a marrinade. That is why you mix it with more water for the meat to sit it in. 

Basically dont knock it unless you try it. The roast is really good, but then again I have a taste for fine and good foods....


----------



## R988 (Aug 2, 2006)

Spaghetti Bolognese (my modified quickish version)

I'm writing this from memory so may have forgotten somethings. Should be good for around 3 or 4 servings, and probably works out less than a pound per serving as well, cheap and easy, just like me .

Cook the Spaghetti or other pasta type, whatever you prefer (I assume you know how to do this as it's incredibly easy)

*Ingredients*
Onion
250-500g mince (Beef of Tuna [1 of the larger cans, depending on serving size is usually enough] is my usual preferred choice, I guess you can use others as well)
Mixed herbs
Red wine
Garlic
Olive oil
Chopped tomatoes
Tomato concentrate

- Chop up onion however you like (some like it in tiny pieces some prefer larger pieces)

- Heat up sauce pan to mid range heat, tip in some olive oil then add in the chopped onion, then stir it around a bit for a couple minutes until the onion looks like it has been lightly cooked.

- Add mince and mix it all up with the onion

- Continue mixing it around until the meat becomes brown and starts looking a little dry, probably around 10mins or so, then add in about a glass of red wine to moisten it up again.

- Continue mixing it around for another couple of minutes then add in can of chopped tomatoes (you can use peeled tomatoes or even fresh ones prepared similarly if you're really anal about it, but for 16p a can it's homebrand store bought chopped tomatoes for me )

- Continue stirring it up, add in a healthy dose of mixed herbs in to spice up the flavour, I like to put in quite a bit.

- After stirring that in, get the (fresh) garlic and depending on how strong you like it, get one or more cloves, pull the skin off and push them through a garlic press and into the saucepan. If you dont have a garlic press you can do it the hardway by just chopping it into tiny pieces with a knife.

- Stir this some more, then add in a reasonable dose of tomato concentrate (AKA tomato paste in some places) you can get small bottles of the stuff here or a squeezeable tube, so whichever you have just put the lot in. You will probably need to stir this more frequently as if you leave it for more than a minute or so it can start to bubble and pop like a lava pool sending nasty tomato stains everywhere, so keep stirring to release that escaping gas, after around 5mins of this it should be pretty much ready. 

Best served with a decent red wine.

Another good one is a decent homemade hamburger or pizza but they are so variable in ingredients depending on personal preferences that it's often different each time.


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 2, 2006)

Seeing as how we have New Zealands best Oysters about 3 KM down the coast. Here is the best BBQ recipe

Finely chopped red onion
Lean smoked bacon finely chopped
Avocado Oil
Fine Batch Brewed Soy Sauce (Kikoman etc)
couple of dozen 1/2 shell oysters.

fry bacon and onion together.

Sprinkle over Oysters.

about 1 teaspoon of Soy sauce in each shell.

Place on the grill until soy sauce just starts to bubble.

Pig out to hearts content.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the asian foods
heres a simple one
Kani Maki (sushi rolls)

seaweed wrap
Crap sticks
Sticky rice
and that thing they use to roll sushi

spread the Sea weed on the sushi roller thing
put rice and spread it too on the sea weed
then put the crab sticks on one end of the rice
roll it up starting from the side u put crab sticks on
then cut it up in small sections
get some soy sauce and wasabe then eat it

european food tastes kinda tasteless to me, unless i put some hot sauce etc


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 3, 2006)

Id love to contribute some recipes, but I cant cook anything so I cant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for a the recipes so far guys. 

On Saturday I am cooking an 8lb Prime Rib with Baked Potatoes. Will tell you how it goes and post some pictures of this great piece of meat!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

most of the time, i bring a jar of this thing i made to put a little kick into the food

i get some Jalapenos, Philippine chile and Indonesian chile and i just crush it up in the mortar and wait till it dries. then i add it to the Jar it goes well with (some) of the tasteless foods, like fish n' chips

how spicy are the foods u guys can take anyways?


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 4, 2006)

Snapper A La Perfecto.

1 X Boat
1 X Hauraki Gulf about 500 metres from the house
1 X Fishing Rod
1 X Snapper (good pan size)


Quick fillet and de-bone

Sliver the meat across the grain on a good angle.

Dip in Kikoman Soy Sauce.

Sip Speights Beer.

Rock on Summer.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> how spicy are the foods u guys can take anyways?



I can take quite a lot of spice, but when I have a curry or something I have a mild one, because when food is too hot all you get is the heat and no real flavour....


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 4, 2006)

sausage curry: cook sausages and 1/2 a red onuion until sausages are cooked, have rice cooking meanwhile. Once sausages are cooked add curry sauce for 5 mins and and serve- my staple uni diet.


----------



## pbfoot (Aug 4, 2006)

I eat whatever is given to me today it was the day old Chicken kiev at wolfgang pucks its free and does not require washing dishes


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 4, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> I can take quite a lot of spice, but when I have a curry or something I have a mild one, because when food is too hot all you get is the heat and no real flavour....


I'm used to it, i eat the chili in my backyard Curry isn't really supposed to be that spicy, it's the flavor


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 4, 2006)

I love hot food, but on the dishes that are meant for it, for instance Mexican, cajun or Southern italian. I don't like to just dump chili on anyhing, i.e on french fries.

A very simple spaghetti 'Aglio, Olio e Peperoncino' (garlic, oil and chili), if well done, is one of the little marvel of the world !
And if is too hot, just eat a bit of good bread and have a sip of red wine!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Well I dont have the pictures because I left my camera in my flight bag at work on friday, but todays 8lb Prime Rib was amazing.

Heres the recipe:

1 8lb Rib Roast (too much meat for the amount of people that were eating at my place today)

1 Garlic Clove
Old Bay Seasoning
Salt
Olive Oil
2 cans of Beef Broth

Preheat oven to 325 F (160 C). Pour 1 can of Beef Broth in roasting pan. Take Rib Roast and cut small slits at varying depths into the meat and place small stips of garlic into the slits and reseal the slits. Rub Olive Oil on to the outside of the meat and then rub salt and old bay seasoning onto outside of meat. The amount depends on your taste, I dont recommend too much because the meat is flavorable eneogh plus you have the garlic in the inside.

Put Roasting Pan with Prime Rib into oven and cool for as long as desired. For Medium Rare the way I like my Prime Rib I roasted it for about 25 minutes per pound and it came out perfect. Starting out brown near the outside, turning more and more pink in the middle until it was bloody in the center!

Once the meat is done, take the juices from the pan and put into pot and pour a can of beef broth into pot. Salt and pepper to flavor. Cut the bones off of the Prime Rib and place into pot and boil for approx 10 minutes. This makes your dipping or over pouring sauce.

Damn this meal was great!

Prime Rib is the best meat you can buy (most butchers will agree because it is very tender (mine today you could cut through it with your knife like it was butter) and flavorable. It also is the most expensive meat. I paid $69.69 for my 8lb of it.

Serve it with what you like. I prefer baked potatos with fresh bacon bits, sour cream, chive onions, and cheddar and nice feta cheese salad.


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

For a bunch of hardasses you all sure sit around and talk an awful lot about cooking... This was the last topic I thought I'd see here...

You bunch of women, lol!!!


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

LMFAO, you guys kill me!!! J/K, I cook on the grill, using Dale's seasoning, but man, I never thought I'd see you all this excited about cooking...

That just hits my funny bone...

LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> For a bunch of hardasses you all sure sit around and talk an awful lot about cooking... This was the last topic I thought I'd see here...
> 
> You bunch of women, lol!!!



What the hell is wrong with that?! Ever noticed how the best chefs in the world are actually men. Let me guess you are going to throw out some comment about how "Yeah and there all Gay! Ha Ha Ha Ha!"

*A real man knows how to cook, and I dont mean Velveta Shells and Cheese.*

I enjoy cooking real food and my wife really enjoys it as well, since she comes home from school really late.

You should try it sometime before knocking it. Just because you cook, does not make you any less "manly".


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

Actually Adler, I do cook, but I don't post as much as you all do about it. There's just something about the take-no-prisoners and suffer-no-wusses attitude on this site that makes a thread on cooking seem excruciatingly funny to me...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, Chris the pictures...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Actually Adler, I do cook, but I don't post as much as you all do about it. There's just something about the take-no-prisoners and suffer-no-wusses attitude on this site that makes a thread on cooking seem excruciatingly funny to me...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 5, 2006)

that is kinda true
Real Mexican food is bland pieces of sh*t I'd rather even eat Filipino food (i dislike most Filipino food)


----------



## Parmigiano (Aug 5, 2006)

No Bullo, fashion designers are all men and (almost) all gay! 

About cooks, you should read 'Kitchen Confidential' by Anthony Bourdain if you want to have an highlight of professional cooking.

And Looma, I have to disagree about dumping 'true' Mexican food. I like very much the 'poor' and 'simple' traditional food, either coming from Italy, Mexico, USA or Argentina (where the poor traditional food is a cut of carne asada)

I don't like for instance the elaborated French kitchen, full of dressings, juices and things that are nice to see and maybe surprisingly tasting but in my opinion kills the true essence of the food.

What about Filipino traditional kitchen? Can you tell us more? They shoud have very good ways to manage fish...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 5, 2006)

I live in the city, i'm not that familiar with the traditional kitchen, it's usually the usual tropical style, frying fish above a grill with bagoong (fermented salted fish warning, strong odour)

and a favorite of many Filipinos, Lechon kawali
It's jut a whole pig with a stick stuck into roasting above an open fire for hours, and u have to constantly turn the stick to roll the poor little pig

well, my favorite Filipino food is this really spicy stuff, Bicol Express, coming from Region 5 where all the typhoons are

1/4 cup vegetable oil
1 tbsp garlic chopped
1/2 cup chopped onion
1/4 cup fresh chopped ginger
s2 tbsp dilao (fresh tumeric) i dunno what it is but i just ask my mom for some
1 1/2 tbsp hot chili peppers (labuyo chili)
1 1/2 bagoong alamang (see above)
6 cups coconut cream
2 cups hot green peppers (fresh elingated sliced diagonally)
1 1/2 cup red bell pepper (fresh elongated, sliced diagonally)

saute garlic in hot oil
add onions and cook till translucent
stir in fresh ginger, dilao and sliced cooked pork, tir continually for 5 mins
add the bagoong and hot chili (labuyo) stir until pork is completely covered in mixture. (about 15 minutes.) Pour in 6 cups of coconut cream and add the sliced hot green and red peppers. Continue cooking for about 20 minutes. Add salt if necessary.

i cant take pictures cause my camera lens will fog up, warning this food is very spicy and must only be eaten if u can eat chili

damn i can cook at this age


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 5, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> damn i can cook at this age


Me too. I'm the master of the microwave.  

I'm actually pretty handy with a can opener too.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2006)

I remember years ago, one of the guys in my barracks wrote a hotpot cookbook. We weren't allowed any kind of portable stove, but hotpots were allowed. This guy was gourmet with the hotpot. It was simply amazing.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2006)

Bullockracing said:


> Actually Adler, I do cook, but I don't post as much as you all do about it. There's just something about the take-no-prisoners and suffer-no-wusses attitude on this site that makes a thread on cooking seem excruciatingly funny to me...



Perhaps there is more to cooking than over a grill, eh Bullock?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 6, 2006)

ok me and a friend are having annother of our interesting debates, this time bun related, ok so when making most bread products you mix everything together into a dough before baking yes? ok well she's saying the mixture you get before baking buns is _not_ called a dough, is this true?


----------



## k9kiwi (Aug 6, 2006)

From the "Green" Days.

Survival Chicken.

1 helmet
some dirt
some water

put dirt in helmet, add water make a thick mud.

wrap mud around 1 hedgehog.
throw in side of fire, turning every now and then
after about an hour break dirt off with stick
cacked mud pulls skin and sharp bits off you "Chicken"
throw out guts.

eat.

Not nice, but it is eatable.

Our preference when on Survival ex.

Farmer loses 1 x sheep.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

sheep? lanc has some connection to this


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

no help on the bun question then?

and if a farmer catches you stealing a sheep he will shoot you on the spot, and if you survive, prosecute you to the full extent of the law..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> that is kinda true
> Real Mexican food is bland pieces of sh*t



What are you talking about. "Real" Mexican food is very good. "Real" as in what you get in Mexico not what you get in the local supermarket or Taco Bell that people like to call Mexican food. It has a very good taste.

The only problem is that Mexican food tends to give me heart burn and upset my stomach. I do like the flavor though.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been to mexico, ive eaten in gourmet restaurants to little taquerias on the street, they are too bland for a kid who'se eaten Bicol Express and those really hot Thai food (they WROK!)
and yes i meant real mexican food, they were so surprised that i found their strongest salsa as bland, i had to put lots of fresh Jalapeno


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2006)

Back in high school, I had a friend from Malaysia who used to say the same thing. I thought he was nuts, but then I had lunch over at his place one day. His sister made us some traditional Malaysian rice pudding stuff (I forget the proper name of it), and I thought it was gonna burn a hole in my guts. He sat there laughing his a*s off while I ran and stuck my mouth around the kitchen faucet.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 7, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> no help on the bun question then?
> 
> and if a farmer catches you stealing a sheep he will shoot you on the spot, and if you survive, prosecute you to the full extent of the law..........



Seeing as you're still alive and not in jail, you must be awfully good at doing it then.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 8, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Back in high school, I had a friend from Malaysia who used to say the same thing. I thought he was nuts, but then I had lunch over at his place one day. His sister made us some traditional Malaysian rice pudding stuff (I forget the proper name of it), and I thought it was gonna burn a hole in my guts. He sat there laughing his a*s off while I ran and stuck my mouth around the kitchen faucet.


water will not help, you use rice for that
you can't compare to the asian food, when i make noodles, i almot always put chili, crushed cayenne, chili seeds (thats the spicy part) and some spicy thai shrimp, thats why i get to eat all i want without anyone having to bother me



Nonskimmer said:


> Back in high school, I had a friend from Malaysia who used to say the same thing.


same thing about what? Mexican food? you think it's spicy? and curry?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> water will not help


You're telling me. 
That's why the son of a b*tch was laughing. 



loomaluftwaffe said:


> same thing about what? Mexican food? you think it's spicy? and curry?


He said the same thing you did about Mexican food. He thought it was pretty tame. Now I know why.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 8, 2006)

no, no help at all with the bun question? this is important you know..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2006)

Milk and Yoghurt are good for cooling the heat I find...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2006)

I love spicy food. Random note of the day.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> no, no help at all with the bun question? this is important you know..........



Lanc, is she referring to the term "proof"? You "proof" dough before you bake it. "Proof"ing is allowing the dough to rise prior to putting it into the oven. However, the dough is still referred to as dough. Just "proof"ed dough.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 9, 2006)

yeah what i'm asking is is it still called dough when you're making buns? i say it is, she say it isn't...........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 9, 2006)

plan_D said:


> I love spicy food. Random note of the day.


I've always wondered what 'spicy' is to the guys on the other side of the world


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 9, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> yeah what i'm asking is is it still called dough when you're making buns? i say it is, she say it isn't...........



If she says it isn't. What is her term? If she's thinking about buns in the oven maybe she's politely telling you she's pregnant? That would put a stop to your model making days. Just think... 18 years of payments.

Always remember to wear your oven mitt.


----------



## zerum (Aug 9, 2006)

When you eat tooooooooo hot food, eat some sugar. It help..


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 10, 2006)

no


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> If she says it isn't. What is her term? If she's thinking about buns in the oven maybe she's politely telling you she's pregnant? That would put a stop to your model making days. Just think... 18 years of payments.
> 
> Always remember to wear your oven mitt.





I can not stop laughing now about that last part about the oven mitt!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2006)

Yep!


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 12, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Perhaps there is more to cooking than over a grill, eh Bullock?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 12, 2006)

Fried rice... the only thing i know how to make without help

get some of last nights old rice
and whatever u want
i personally put garlic, eggs and of course, the chili in my back yard
put the rice in a pan and just keep tossing it until everything is cooked
enjoy


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

OK I'll join in with my favorite fish dish 
Pan fried Sea Bass with Blackberry shallots

30g butter
450g shallots cut into rings
2 glasses of red wine
2 teaspoons of demerara sugar
3 table spoons of Creme DE Cassis blackcurrent liquor
4 100-175 g sea bass fillets

In a pan melt half the butter and soften the shallots for 2-3 Min's.
Add red wine and 1 teaspoons of the sugar.
braise the shallots when the red wine has reduced by three quarters add the Creme DE Cassis reduce this just a tad, taste and if too sharp add some more sugar remove from heat and leave to cool (better flavour if left over night)
Season the sea bass fillets lightly flour the skins and brush with the remaining butter. 
Heat a frying pan (medium heat) with a tablespoon of oil and place the fish skin side down don't shake the pan as you want to crisp up the skin cook for 4-5 Min's before turning and cook for 2 Min's more.
Meanwhile reheat the shallots.

Put the shallots on the plate with the sea bass on top and drizzle the cassis sauce around the sides. serve with new potatoes, spinach and for a treat home made Hollandaise Sauce.
A really nice dish for a dinner party as if the Cassis sauce is prepared the day before it only takes 30-40 minutes to make


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 14, 2006)

is that thing spicy?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 16, 2006)

There is more to food than spicy food.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 17, 2006)

i know... but i just loooooooove spicy food


----------

